

How Do You Recruit Passionate People Who Would Work For Free? - The Jun Loayza Interview - releasedatez
http://blog.mixergy.com/recruit-passion/

======
JunLoayza
This is an interview I did with Andrew Warner that I feel is super valuable
for anyone that is a young entrepreneur.

Andrew asks me excellent questions about how we were able to bootstrap our
company, hire 30+ employees without paying them monetary compensation, and how
we dealt with obstacles in our way.

Hope you guys learn a lot!

~~~
releasedatez
Great interview Jun. Leaned a lot from your interview. I was able to hear and
relate to a lot of your situations. Now, I just need to find a co-founder that
would allow me to express myself too. Thanks!

------
AndrewWarner
When I interviewed Seth Godin, he reminded me that one of the best things
about a recession is that your costs go down too. Jun's doing that by
inspiring people.

